# If at first you don't succeed...



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

One night, as a couple lays down for bed, the husband starts rubbing his wife's arm.

The wife turns over and says "I'm sorry honey, I've got a Gynaecologist appointment tomorrow and I want to stay fresh."

The husband, rejected, turns over.

A few minutes later, he rolls back over and taps his wife again.

"Do you have a dentist appointment tomorrow too?"


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Arhhhhh the old ones are the best ones :wink: :wink:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
Like it.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OMG! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

.....i have a aunt dotti ....shes 97 but she doesnt drive a tt ..so is your name dorothy ?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

dorathy.... lol! :lol:

btw i dont understand the joke!


----------



## tt daz (Feb 18, 2010)

its not a joke its a fact i have a aunt dotty


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> btw i dont understand the joke!


Well, blow me down :lol:


----------

